# Sweet!!! Potato Pie!!!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I can always count on Mr.Joe's wife to make a couple of these around the holidays.Is anyone else fond of this old time treat?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr

Autumn is my favorite season because of tasty treats like this!! Now I'm really hungry!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

YES :tu

I want to know Mr Joe's Wife.
Will she make Pies for money 

B


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes. Want to make one for T-day.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I love me some sweet potato pie, I also like sweet potato cheese cake:tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

:dr Save me a slice please.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Good enough to make you want to slap your grannie, and everyone know beter than that.


----------



## Rough Rider 9 (Oct 17, 2007)

:cb

Kitchen 6 (The Wife) is hunting some good ways to cook up sweet potatos. Anyone got any good recipes that you can share?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I made one not too long ago, man Ill have to do that again.. yummy.. :dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I am officially hungry.
:tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

u

but glad you all like it


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Rough Rider 9 said:


> :cb
> 
> Kitchen 6 (The Wife) is hunting some good ways to cook up sweet potatos. Anyone got any good recipes that you can share?


Yes dear (The Wife) makes 'em up like mashed (white) potatos with sour cream and butter then will fill half the bowl with mashed white and half the bowl with mashed sweet. She'll also serve them mashed by themselves and put some maple syrup in there for a sweeter side dish. Yum.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like a slice!!  I wonder what a Purple Hawaiian sweet potato pie would look like??


----------

